# Tren E question with TRT



## Kelly (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm prescribed right now test C at 200mg/week for TRT.  If I want to run 200mg of tren e per week with it, will it increase my test level much when blood work time roles around again. I don't want him backing off my doses of test c any.  Didn't find an answer through searching.  Thanks.


----------



## elcaballo (Jun 5, 2014)

My thinkin is...yes, it will.. i believe tren is five times stronger then test. If u have real tren...


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 5, 2014)

How would tren show up as test?... srs question bc idk


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 5, 2014)

no it won't change your testosterone level on a quantitative test in the setting of exogenous testosterone replacement


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2014)

Agree with NastyNate. Tren won't spike your readings of exogenous Test. There's some research of utilizing Tren on TRT (its still very premature) that looks promising. Low doses though, Mate. Even 200 Mg might be a touch high if you're truly thinking TRT (means "Long Term" to me - as in months to years).


----------



## Kelly (Jun 5, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Agree with NastyNate. Tren won't spike your readings of exogenous Test. There's some research of utilizing Tren on TRT (its still very premature) that looks promising. Low doses though, Mate. Even 200 Mg might be a touch high if you're truly thinking TRT (means "Long Term" to me - as in months to years).



You think 200mg/wk of tren e is too much with my dose of cyp.  I was wanting to run it awhile(maybe 8-12 weeks if I don't have problems with it) and see what it does.  Honestly, I have tried alot of different gear in my days, but never have tried tren, read alot about it though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2014)

Kelly said:


> You think 200mg/wk of tren e is too much with my dose of cyp.  I was wanting to run it awhile(maybe 8-12 weeks if I don't have problems with it) and see what it does.  Honestly, I have tried alot of different gear in my days, but never have tried tren, read alot about it though.



If you're just looking to blast & cruise, then I'd say 200 Mg is a good dose to start with Tren E.

When you asked about TRT, I was inferring that you were looking for a consistent long-term protocol, in which case I'd say 200 Mgs of Tren is too much.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 5, 2014)

I would use tren acetate @75mg m-w-f = 225mg and the acetate will clear safe enough in 5 days or some before going back to the Docs....
Split your test cyp up to go with the tren pinnings I think you will see favorable results over 12-14 weeks with your support supps


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2014)

A fellow member (sexy rj) has been running tren and test at 100 mg each for trt purposes and having an awesome experience with it. Bloods have been coming back good also.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 6, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> I would use tren acetate @75mg m-w-f = 225mg and the acetate will clear safe enough in 5 days or some before going back to the Docs....
> Split your test cyp up to go with the tren pinnings I think you will see favorable results over 12-14 weeks with your support supps



Thanks for your advice, but mine is tren e.


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

Yea kelly if you're looking at adding in tren as part of your try I'd keep it 100ish but not much higher. If you looking to add it in as a cycle for 3 months I would bump it up to 300-400 or so. Like ecks said, RJ has been running 100 of teen as part of his trt for a good while now, I want to say its about 6 months maybe even longer. He has been checking cholesterol to see what the effects are on the hdl and ldl at that low of a dose. So far so good. I'm surprised given how long he has been on it for. I've wondered where that threshold is where we start to see tren really crashing hdl. Probably a little different for everyone but just based on his experimenting I'd say its over 100. Probably not a whole lot higher. 

Ecksrated has had some pretty damn impressive results on sub 400mg/week of tren as have many other people. Ive played around with doses from 400-800 but really don't think the pay off is there for me much over 400. Just more sweating and really nasty lipid values.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 6, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> Yea kelly if you're looking at adding in tren as part of your try I'd keep it 100ish but not much higher. If you looking to add it in as a cycle for 3 months I would bump it up to 300-400 or so. Like ecks said, RJ has been running 100 of teen as part of his trt for a good while now, I want to say its about 6 months maybe even longer. He has been checking cholesterol to see what the effects are on the hdl and ldl at that low of a dose. So far so good. I'm surprised given how long he has been on it for. I've wondered where that threshold is where we start to see tren really crashing hdl. Probably a little different for everyone but just based on his experimenting I'd say its over 100. Probably not a whole lot higher
> 
> Ecksrated has had some pretty damn impressive results on sub 400mg/week of tren as have many other people. Ive played around with doses from 400-800 but really don't think the pay off is there for me much over 400. Just more sweating and really nasty lipid values.



I agree with you some on that higher dosage....I'm going to start with 200 mg/wk and see how it goes...I guess I'm a little old school when it comes to dosage of gear. We used to start out with a lower dosage, then add as the weeks go...I personally like adding mg's  as time went, and strength increased.  Believe me, I'm no expert....I'm also not used to the new ways of coming up with gear these days either....I'm giving Andromed Labs a shot at this...not really sure how that alone will turn out as far as quality....live and learn....


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

first time with a compound that makes sense. My first cycle with test, nandrolone, and tren I ran short esters pretty low doses and shorter cycles just to make sure nothing funky happened. First run with tren I was pretty anxious after reading all the crazy shit out there about how some people say they respond to it. First few injections was tren ace like 40mg pushed in real slow then just stand there waiting for something crazy to happen. Man I forgot I did that. Sounds kind of pitiful now. 

nothing wrong with being cautious with it though. and even at 200 of tren you'll know its there.


----------

